# West Palm Beach - used bikes?



## cking17 (Mar 8, 2002)

New to West Palm Beach and will be there many times per year for the years to come. Besides the online/classified ads are there any good places to buy used bikes in the West Palm Beach area? Jack the Bike Man or other shops? Looking for basic used bikes to get groceries with and for guests & college kids to use.

Same question about if there are any surf shops in the area with a decent selection of used surfboards?...particularly shortboards/tri-fins.

I've taken a road ride around Palm Beach and see there are plenty of good places to mountain bike in the area (Dyer Hill and Pinehurst). Good stuff.

Thanks!


----------

